# OpenOffice API - Java Steuerung



## CelikBlek (4. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit OpenOffice Steuerung mittels Java aus? Würde mich freuen wenn jemand unter euch gibt, der sich damit beschäftigt hat.
Ich muss demnächst mein Diplomarbeit darüber schreiben und würde gerne über einige Themen mit euch diskutieren.
Einige Fragen, die ich hätte wären unter anderem:
- Performance
- Dokumentation
- Entwicklungsstand
- alternativ Möglichkeiten (Beans, direkte Einbettung, anderes Tool statt OpenOffice o.ä.)

Schöne Grüße


----------



## bummerland (4. Jan 2005)

ich arbeite auch gerade an einem projekt wo openoffice mit java steuere.


----------



## CelikBlek (5. Jan 2005)

danke, dass du dich meldest.
und wie läuft es bislang? welche variante nutzt du? was bringt es für schwierigkeiten mit sich? und noch eine sehr wichtige frage für mich ist, kann man alle elemente/komponente von openoffice über java steuern? ich habe gelesen, dass es einige probleme beim refresh gibt, stimmt das?


----------



## bummerland (5. Jan 2005)

also so sehr umfangreich habe ich mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt.
habe bisher nur das textprogramm gesteuert, indem ich textmarken und textfelder in vorlagen gefüllt habe bzw. text eingefügt und formatiert. Mein Eindruck ist, dass alles noch relativ langsam ist.
Steuern kannst du alle Komponenten von OpenOffice.
Hier mal ein paar Links:
http://api.openoffice.org/docs/DevelopersGuide/DevelopersGuide.htm
http://api.openoffice.org/docs/java/ref/overview-summary.html


----------



## CelikBlek (5. Jan 2005)

danke. diese links kenne ich auch bereits. ich wollte mich mal umschauen, wie die erfahrungen damit sind. welche variante hast du denn ausprobiert?


----------



## bummerland (5. Jan 2005)

was meinst du mit welche variante? das mit dem UNO?


----------



## CelikBlek (5. Jan 2005)

es gibt ja verschiedene möglichkeiten wie bsp.
- server/client prinzip (mit UNO)
- über beans
- direkt in die applikation eingebettet


----------



## bummerland (5. Jan 2005)

ok, dann nutze ich das erste.


----------



## CelikBlek (5. Jan 2005)

läuft es bereits bei dir oder hast du noch nicht programmiert?


----------



## bummerland (5. Jan 2005)

doch doch, das läuft schon.


			
				becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also so sehr umfangreich habe ich mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt.
> habe bisher nur das textprogramm gesteuert, indem ich textmarken und textfelder in vorlagen gefüllt habe bzw. text eingefügt und formatiert. Mein Eindruck ist, dass alles noch relativ langsam ist...


----------



## CelikBlek (5. Jan 2005)

wofür benutzt du es denn? bilder, tabellen usw.? hast du irgendwelche refreshprobleme? oder besser gesagt, gibt es überhaupt irgendwelche probleme ausser geschwindigkeit?


----------



## bummerland (5. Jan 2005)

wie gesagt, bis jetzt hab ich nur stinknormalen text eingefügt und formatiert sowie textmarken und textfelder gefüllt.
tabellen kommen aber in kürze auf mich zu, hoffe das funzt einigermassen.
refreshprobleme hatte ich bisher noch keine und ausser der geschwindigkeit hatte keine probleme. obwohl das mit der geschwindigkeit auch nicht soooo schlimm ist. wenn er das erste mal zu ooo connected, dauerts etwas aber die male danach gehen eigentlich ganz fix.


----------



## CelikBlek (5. Jan 2005)

wie geht man da eigentlich genau vor? 
- installation & classpath für openoffice sdk? (notwendig???)
- es wird der openoffice mit einigen socket parameter gestartet (läuft openoffice im hintergrund? ich meine muss es sichtbar sein oder kann es nur eine geöhnliche socket verbindung starten ohne gui)
- die interfaces implementieren und programmieren

reicht dies völlig aus? wie läuft es denn eigentlich ab? könntest du mir eine kleine beschreibung schreiben?


----------



## CelikBlek (5. Jan 2005)

und muss in einem netzwerk auf jedem rechner die openoffice server laufen? geht es wenn ein server + n-Clients laufen?


----------



## bummerland (5. Jan 2005)

CelikBlek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie geht man da eigentlich genau vor?
> - installation & classpath für openoffice sdk? (notwendig???)
> - es wird der openoffice mit einigen socket parameter gestartet (läuft openoffice im hintergrund? ich meine muss es sichtbar sein oder kann es nur eine geöhnliche socket verbindung starten ohne gui)
> - die interfaces implementieren und programmieren
> ...



die jar dateien aus dem ordner classes im openoffice verzeichnis müssen sich im classpath befinden.
ich hab den schnellstarter am laufen (mit dem entsprechenden eintrag der socketverbindung in der xml-datei)
ob es auch übers netzwerk läuft, weiss ich nicht, müsste man mal ausprobieren.

hier mal ein beispielcode:


----------



## stev.glasow (5. Jan 2005)

Ich will mich ja nicht einmischen, aber darfst du den Code aus der Firma hier posten? Nicht das das ärger gibt ...


----------



## bummerland (5. Jan 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich will mich ja nicht einmischen, aber darfst du den Code aus der Firma hier posten? Nicht das das ärger gibt ...


hmm.... ok ich lösch das mal lieber wieder.


----------



## CelikBlek (5. Jan 2005)

was für ein schnellstarter?


----------



## stev.glasow (5. Jan 2005)

ooo hat doch so'n Schnellstarter, der bei starten von Windows schon ein paar Sachen läd damti man später schneller Open Office starten kann. 
Oder anders: das ding da im Systray.


----------



## CelikBlek (5. Jan 2005)

achso. ich dachte jetzt was spezielles für den serverprozess. 
hätte noch eine frage. wie ist es eigentlich, wenn ich OO über java steuere, kann ich parallel dazu den normalen oo benutzen?


----------



## bummerland (5. Jan 2005)

wie meinst du das? das du ein oo dokument auf hast und im hintergrund ein anderes gesteuert wird?
meiner meinung nach müsste das gehen, müsste man testen.


----------



## CelikBlek (5. Jan 2005)

ja genau. muss nicht genau der selbe dok. sein. ich meine während der server von oo über java steuert wird, kann man da normal mit oo arbeiten?


----------

